# golden with skin infection during summer time



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

It looks like a "hot spot".

Search for "Apple Cider Vinegar" here on the Forum. EXCELLENT for any/all itchies/hot spots. Read what other people have said about it.

And, please read *in full* this link ("Apple Cider Vinegar" is usually called "ACV")

Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs

*Very Important:* If you decide to get it, ONLY get the *ORGANIC "Apple Cider Vinegar"*. The best brand to get is *Braggs* sold at the Health Food store, e.g., Whole Foods, or the health food section of your supermarket.

*Also very important: DILUTE the ACV 1/2 & 1/2 with filtered water.*


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

A follow-up response: Since that particular hot spot looks infected, you should FIRST definitely see your vet for an antibiotic. Then after it starts to clear up, then you can use the ACV and spray it on any/all new hot spots to prevent them from getting worse, and to heal them.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ Seconds the above.

I would also discuss possible causes with your vet.

If this only happens in summer and it's right at the base of her tail, I'm thinking about fleas or biting insects triggering this.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Megora said:


> ^ Seconds the above.
> 
> I would also discuss possible causes with your vet.
> 
> If this only happens in summer and it's right at the base of her tail, I'm thinking about fleas or biting insects triggering this.


You can also put @ 1 tablespoon of ACV in her food. It will make her system more acidic which the fleas/insects don't like.


----------



## pepper (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks so much for the quick response! I'll definitely try it out. We've already got pepper antibiotics to give immediate relief to the affected area.

ACV seems to make sense from that post and I'll go looking for it ASAP. Now being in Shanghai, we may not have the exact brand you mentioned but generic Apple Cider Vinegar is likely available, is non-organic not acceptable?


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm dealing with a hot spot right now on my 8 month old female golden. We suspect it was from a lot of swimming she had done and not being dried well enough. We had to go vet and they gave us an anitseptic solution to clean it with 3-4 times a day as well as antibiotic tablets and a Steroid/Anti-inflammatory tablet (Vanectyl-p).
We were a week and a half dealing with it and it finally looked like it was clearing up, only to re-open and back to the vet we go and got a topical anti biotic a small bottle of a shampoo to use on the area .... these hot spots are very hard to get cleared up, this is my first experience. At our second visit the vet said it could also be allergy related...we're hoping not. We're in Southern Ontario Canada and it's been very hot and humid the last few days which isn't helping (although the house is air conditioned, she loves being outside). Hope Pepper's clear up soon, I can't give too much advise on the matter since it's something I'm currently dealing with myself. I have put a plastic 'cone' on Keltey as well when I'm not right with her so she doesn't scratch at it which is also important to avoid further damage or infection, is your dog wearing a cone to prevent chewing/scratching? Good luck ....


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

pepper said:


> thanks so much for the quick response! I'll definitely try it out. We've already got pepper antibiotics to give immediate relief to the affected area.
> 
> ACV seems to make sense from that post and I'll go looking for it ASAP. Now being in Shanghai, we may not have the exact brand you mentioned but generic Apple Cider Vinegar is likely available, is non-organic not acceptable?


Re organic vs non-organic: The organic is the best because it contains what's called "the Mother" which is the nutrient-dense sediment at the bottom of the bottle. Just shake the bottle before using to disperse it. (regular apple cider doesn't contain "the Mother", and doesn't work as well.)

Don't forget to dilute the ACV with filtered water!

Here's a link for the Braggs brand of ACV. Pepper, maybe you could order it online?

http://bragg.com/products/acv.html


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

This is the first year any of mine have gotten hot spots... They absolutely LOVE to lick the Bragg's Apple Cider vinegar... Not finding it helpful at all.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

mmacleod75 said:


> I'm dealing with a hot spot right now on my 8 month old female golden. We suspect it was from a lot of swimming she had done and not being dried well enough. We had to go vet and they gave us an anitseptic solution to clean it with 3-4 times a day as well as antibiotic tablets and a Steroid/Anti-inflammatory tablet (Vanectyl-p).
> We were a week and a half dealing with it and it finally looked like it was clearing up, only to re-open and back to the vet we go and got a topical anti biotic a small bottle of a shampoo to use on the area .... these hot spots are very hard to get cleared up, this is my first experience. At our second visit the vet said it could also be allergy related...we're hoping not. We're in Southern Ontario Canada and it's been very hot and humid the last few days which isn't helping (although the house is air conditioned, she loves being outside). Hope Pepper's clear up soon, I can't give too much advise on the matter since it's something I'm currently dealing with myself. I have put a plastic 'cone' on Keltey as well when I'm not right with her so she doesn't scratch at it which is also important to avoid further damage or infection, is your dog wearing a cone to prevent chewing/scratching? Good luck ....


Vanectyl P also has an antihistamine in it. Trimeprazine Tartrate (sp?) as well as Predisolone. Mines currently on that right now. Theres a product called Surolan I really like you can buy it at most vets. Its an antibacterial, antifungal and anti inflammatory all in one.


----------



## pepper (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks for the additional responses, we really appreciate the support. I will go out and look for ACV from the local markets, it's not a popular thing in China but supposedly some of the stores that cater to foreigners have it, just not sure what brand of if it's organic (crossing my finger hoping it is).


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would shave the area around the affected area down with large margins- Let that hot spot breath.


----------

